

Small helicopter drone crash lands on New York city street - selamattidur
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/investigators&id=9270668

======
hamiltonkibbe
That seems a little sensationalist... It seems a lot more like "hobbyist
crashes RC helo in NYC"

see also
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAkq6Ou3M_I](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAkq6Ou3M_I)

------
AsymetricCom
alternate headline:

"Business" man who clearly has nothing better to do reports manchild to police
for playing with RC toy.

